# Fahrtechnik-Kurs



## Der Herz-König (15. Februar 2003)

An alle Beinharten und Symphatisanten:

Im Clubkalender wurde außer der geplanten Fahrtechnik-Basic-Veranstaltung am 06.04.03 auch ein weiteres Fahrtechnik-Event unter professioneller Anleitung angekündigt. Hier nun die mit Spannung erwarteten Facts:

Das auf dem Markt der professionellen Mountainbikeschulen angebotene Programm ist vielfältig, von der Eintagesveranstaltung vor Ort über Wochenenden im Bike-Park bis hin zu mehrtägigen Events auf sonnigen Inseln. Da es auch preislich erhebliche Unterschiede bei den buchbaren Kursen gibt, habe ich drei Varianten ausgewählt, die für uns am ehesten in Frage kommen dürften. Alle drei Angebote sind Sonderkonditionen für den Club. Normale Preise liegen spürbar höher. 

Die Anzahl der Gruppen und deren Stärke hängt natürlich in erster Linie von der Anzahl  der Teilnehmer ab. Von ca. 14 Teilnehmer ausgehend, würde bei allen Veranstaltungen mit zwei Gruppen und Trainern gearbeitet. Welche Techniken konkret vermittelt werden, hängt natürlich von dem Vorwissen bzw. Können der Teilnehmer ab. Praktibel wird vsl. eine Basic-Gruppe, die sich vor allem mit den Grundtechniken des Mountainbikens beschäftigt und eine Fortgeschrittenen-Gruppe, für die, die schon fitter auf dem Bike sind. Bei Bedarf, wäre z. B. auch eine Freeride-Gruppe denkbar.

Hier nun die drei Angebote über die Ihr abstimmen  könnt:

1. Ein-Tages-Kurs bei uns vor Ort
2x3 Stunden, ca. 70 Euro pro Teilnehmer
z. B. Binger Wald, Ziegelei oder GoWa
Vsl. mit MTB-Academy (Stefan Hermann), allerdings wird uns der Meister persönlich nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Dafür wäre aber der dem einen oder anderen bekannten Daniel Schäfer (MTB-Guide auf La Palma) als ein Lehrer möglich.
www.stefanherrmann.de

2. Zwei-Tages-Kurs bei der MTB-Schule BikeRide (von Manfred Stromberg) auf deren Gelände in Witten (ca. 250 km/2,5 h Anfahrt)
Kosten: 170 Euro pro Teilnehmer inkl. Übernachten in umliegenden Hotels und Grillabend.
In direkter Umgebung gibt es schöne Wege, die für das Training ausreichende Möglichkeiten bieten, jedoch keine Liftanlage.
www.bikeride.de

3. Zwei-Tages-Kurs im BikePark Willingen (Sauerland, 200 km/3 h Anfahrt)
Ebenfalls mit BikeRide veranstaltet für 190 Euro. Fahrtechnik inkl. aller Gebühren und eine Übernachtung mit Halbpension.
Willingen bietet beste Fahrtechnik-Trainingsbedingungen u. a. mit einer sehr guten BMX-Strecke und einer langen, nicht zu steilen Biker-Cross-Abfahrt. Hier gibt es auch eine Liftanlage.

Eure Abstimmung ist zunächst unverbindlich, aber ich bitte nur ernsthaft Interessierte - zwecks sinnvoller Auswertung - daran teilzunehmen. Deshalb werden nur Stimmen, die über ein Posting bestätigt werden, gezählt.

Der nächste Schritt ist dann die Terminfindung, danach folgt die verbindliche Anmeldung.

Ich bin gespannt,
Jochen


----------



## Ripman (16. Februar 2003)

Hi Jochen,

meine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema, bzw. zu den Preisen kennst Du. Daher stimme ich nicht ab. Bin aber gerne bereit, Dich bei der weiteren Organisation zu unterstützen.

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Wie war es bei der Fassenacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (17. Februar 2003)

... für den Ein-Tages-Kurs bei uns

S`tefan


----------



## galli (19. Februar 2003)

Also wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue, dann schüttelt es einen ja schon ein wenig. Vor allem wenn ich mich an das Training in Bad Wildbad erinnere, daß zwar nicht ganz so teuer, aber dafür auch grottenschlecht war - für solchen Inhalt brauchte man keinen Trainer.

Daher habe ich zunächst für die erste Variante gestimmt, was ich aber hiermit widerrufe - weil es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht, einen Trainer einzufliegen. Ich kenne Daniel persönlich und hatte auf La Palma ne Menge Spass auf seinen Touren und beibringen kann der uns/mir ne Menge..., aber was nutzt der beste Trainer, wenn der sich in der Gegend null auskennt? Er kennt keine Stellen die geeigenet sind entsprechende Techniken zu üben. wenn wir selbst dann Stellen kennen, dann sind das einzelen kurze Abschnitte in den Touren, die aber kilometerlang auseinander sind! 
Wieviel Zeit bleibt denn zum erntshaften Üben, wenn ich die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt bin von a nach b zu fahren, oder geeignete Stellen zu suchen?

Abgesehen davon kennen die meisten diese Spots bereits. Lernen lässt sich meiner Meinung nach aber am Besten auf Neuland. Und um Fahren im GoWa oder der Ziegelei zu üben, brauche ich keine 70 EURO ausgeben... wie gesagt: meine Meinung.


Da klingt das Angebot von Bikeride schon besser. Die Kurse Advanced 1 und 2 dürften für viele im Club eine Menge bieten - zwar sind die Kosten nicht gerade niedrig, aber als Wochend-Event dürfte es sich unterm Strich dennoch lohnen denke ich. Vorraussetzung ist, daß genügend Leute teilnehmen, um Gruppen für alle Teilnehmerstufen bilden zu können.

Vorraussetzung für mich wäre jedoch, daß vor allem die Inhalte aus dem Kurs Freeride angeboten würden, wenn ich so viel geld ausgebe, dann will ich auch die Inhalte, von denen ich denke, daß sie mir persönlich am meisten nutzen... da dies laut Progammbeschreibung aber wohl nicht der Fall ist ...

Die 3. Variante dürfte der 2. entsprechen nehme ich an (auf der Homepage habe ich einen solchen Kurs nicht gefunden). Der höhere preis ergibt sich wohl aus den Liftgebühren...

Fazit: Ich wäre für die 2. oder 3. Variante, wenn ich jedoch der einzige "Freeride"-Interessierte dabei bin, weiß ich nicht, ob es wirklich das richtige für mich persönlich ist...


seeya
galli


----------



## MR FREERIDE (20. Februar 2003)

Hi

Die seminare sind alle ziemlich teuer! Ich würe vorschlagen mal einen Downhill Profi in einen Bikepark einzuladen alle für ihn anfallenden kosten zu übernehmen und dann mit ihm zu trainieren das wäre viel billiger und bestimmt nicht schlechter als bei so einer schule. Grad im DH brerich gibts genug gute leute die sowas machen würden!

greetz, Martin


----------



## galli (20. Februar 2003)

Hi Martin,

der Trick ist, daß die Mehrheit im Club nicht unbedingt nur auf Downhill aus ist, sondern auch fahrtechniken beim Uphill oder verschiedenen Untergründen, etc.
Sowas ist in den genannten Kursen wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch Bestandteil.

davon abgesehen bin ich skeptisch: Gut fahren können viele, aber sein Können anderen zu vermitteln, daß die auch was dabei lernen, ist nicht unbedingt jedermans Sache. dann kommt nämlich sowas bei raus, wie damals in Bad Wildbad 

Allerdings wundere ich mich warum sich von denen die auf der weihnachtsfeier noch um Fahrtechnikkurse gebeten haben sich hier überhaupt keiner meldet, bzw. das Thema anscheinend keinen mehr interessiert 

Oder liegt's daran, daß alle Varianten Geld kosten

seeya
galli


----------



## MR FREERIDE (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von galli _
> *Hi Martin,
> 
> der Trick ist, daß die Mehrheit im Club nicht unbedingt nur auf Downhill aus ist, sondern auch fahrtechniken beim Uphill oder verschiedenen Untergründen, etc.
> ...



ohh, hätte nich gedacht dasses sowat gibt.


----------



## Rockside (21. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mich bis jetzt eigentlich noch gar nicht mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs beschäftigt, würde da aber schon mal mitmachen.

Variante 1 oder 2 finde ich ganz gut.

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## Tweety (21. Februar 2003)

Hi,

beim 1-Tages-Kurs wäre ich dabei.
Hätte zwar lieber für Nr. 3 abgestimmt, weil ich aus Erfahrungen weiß, dass ein Lift wirklich super ist, um sich auf die Technik zu konzentrieren und sich beim Hochfahren nicht schon physisch und psychisch fertig zu machen, ist mir im Moment aber zu teuer.

Wenn das mit dem 1-Tages-Kurs dennoch nichts wird, freue ich trotzdem auf unser "Training" in der Ziegelei im April. Ich finde nämlich, dass unser "Noch"-Präsi das im letzten Jahr sehr gut gemacht hat.

P.S. Wo bleiben eigentlich die Stimmen derer, die auf der Weihnachtsfeier Interesse bekundet hatten??? Und, danke für Deinen Einsatz bei der Recherche.


----------



## Der Herz-König (21. Februar 2003)

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: das Fahrtechnik-Event ist als reine Club-Veranstaltung geplant, maßgeschneidert auf uns. Die drei Varianten haben sich aus dem, was ich aus dem beinharten Dunstkreis gehört habe, und anschließenden Gesprächen mit Stefan Hermann und Manfred Stromberg (bikeride) ergeben.

Klar, dass wir denen genau vorgeben können, was wir als Programm von ihnen erwarten und wie die Gruppen aufgeteilt werden. Je mehr wir sind, desto mehr Gruppen können wir machen und desto mehr Schwerpunkte können wir abdecken, z. B. auch eine Freeride-Gruppe.

Ich selbst war schon einmal bei einem Fahrtechnik-Camp in Todtnau bei Stefan Hermann dabei. Fand ich super klasse. Deshalb habe ich für Varianten 3 gestimmt, würde aber auch bei Varianten 1 mitmachen.

@Martin
Gute Idee mit dem DH Profi. Aber ich bin da ganz einer Meinung mit Galli. Außerdem bin ich bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass wir ca. 14 Leute sind und das hätten wir mit einem "Einzelkämpfer" nicht vernünftig organisieren können. Sollten wir, wie es jetzt aussieht, nur eine Handvoll Beinharte sein, gibt es evtl. auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Markus Klausmann ("der" aktuelle DH in Deutschland) eine Tagesveranstaltung zu organisieren - wahrscheinlich auch für kleines Geld. Thomas hat da den Kontakt.

@Galli
Mit dem Kurs bei uns sehe ich eigentlich keine so großen Probleme. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man morgens 3 Std. in der alten Ziegelei gezielt bestimmte Techniken übt und nachmittags dann z. B. in den Binger Wald fährt, wo man das Geübte in die Praxis umsetzt. Wo das dann ist, müssten wir vorher natürlich festlegen. Und: Wenn das Stellen sind, die wir schon kennen, kann man dort vielleicht am besten Neues ausprobieren und versuchen alte Fehler abzustellen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir für den einen Tag so viele verschiedene Spots brauchen. Geübt wird ja doch öfters an einer Stelle, ein bestimmter Trail den man immer wieder fährt, bis man es endlich kapiert hat. 

Also:
Alle die fitter mit dem Bike werden wollen: JETZT ABSTIMMEN!

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (22. Februar 2003)

Also, bin für nen 1 Tages- Kurs in Richtung M.Klausmann und habe entsprechend abgestimmt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (23. Februar 2003)

Tag auch !

Habe für den 1-Tageskurs in Mainz gestimmt.

Werner


----------



## StephanA (24. Februar 2003)

Hi Freunde,

ich bin einer von denen, die bei der Weihnachtsfeier die Hand (nicht zum Schwur!) gehoben haben, stimme aber erst jetzt ab, da ich mich gerade eben erst im Forum angemeldet habe (endlich!).
Finde einen Eintages-Kurs unter fachlicher Anleitung eigentlich ausreichend, wobei für mich persönlich wahrscheinlich auch die "Ziegelei" schon ausreichend Neues bringen würde; an diesem Wochenende bin ich aber leider nicht da  

Grüße,

Stephan Adrian


----------



## Ripman (24. Februar 2003)

Hi Stephan,

freut mich, dass Du den Weg ins Forum gefungen hast  

Herzlich willkommen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Marion (24. Februar 2003)

...also ich würd zwar lieber gezeigt bekommen, wie ich schneller den Berg rauf fahre, aber wenns denn sein muß, dann entscheide ich mich auch für die Variante 1. Die Herren Männer sollen ja keinen technischen Vorteil haben, gell Birgit!!!

rost:


----------



## Koni (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin für den Vorschlag 2 bis 3

Bin überzeugt daß, man an 2 Tagen vieles lernen kann .Dann in der Ziegelei gründlich weiter Z.B  Mittwochs bei Bike-Treff oder auch traditionel in GoWa.üben kann.



Konrad


----------

